# Tolted Folded Bag (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.toltyarnandwool.com/blogs/blog/15166929-tolt-folded-bag-with-veronika


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Love the design, very elegant. Thanks for posting.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very interesting and unique!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. I hear my needles rustling around getting ready to click.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a lovely bag!!!
Would love to try that pattern,as soon as I finish my current project!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you could make use of it. You're very welcome.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Ditto!


painthoss said:


> Love the design, very elegant. Thanks for posting.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it. You're welcome.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty :thumbup: Thank you!!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very useful bag thanks for posting.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to share this with the group.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful! I sewed the Bento bag a while ago and here it is, knitted! Absolutely love it. Thank you!



choiyuk96 said:


> http://www.toltyarnandwool.com/blogs/blog/15166929-tolt-folded-bag-with-veronika


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Great bag. Thank you very much for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice, thank you


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Great looking bag. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice looking bag.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Love this! Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the pattern...both versions! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you all like it. You're very welcome.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> That's a lovely bag!!!
> Would love to try that pattern,as soon as I finish my current project!
> Thanks for the link!


Which yarn will you be using?


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you sooooo much for this pattern. I'm thinking it would make a cute gift!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you like it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever! Thanks for the link.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really unusual and interesting .


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

choiyuk96 said:


> http://www.toltyarnandwool.com/blogs/blog/15166929-tolt-folded-bag-with-veronika


Have you made one?


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Palenque1978 said:


> Have you made one?


No, I have not made one. I'm a newbie in knitting. I'm sticking to the simple stuff.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is hooked ribbon XL?
Thanks for the pattern though it looks lovely


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Wonderful! I sewed the Bento bag a while ago and here it is, knitted! Absolutely love it. Thank you!


So did I. I am warery of looking at links, so really glad you posted your comment. I may well give the knitted version a go :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

choiyuk96 said:


> No, I have not made one. I'm a newbie in knitting. I'm sticking to the simple stuff.


The knitting bit is really simple, knit a rectangle using either stocking or garter stitch. It's the folding that takes a bit of thinking. When I made my sewen one I practiced folding with a rectangle of paper first.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

\


beadknitter said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is hooked ribbon XL?
> Thanks for the pattern though it looks lovely


I believe that is the name of the yarn. Cool, isn't it?


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks for the link!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Clever design - love it!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you all like it. You're welcome.


----------

